# Raiden Phantom Binding Sizing



## suicidelemming (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm most likely going to pick up some of the 2012 raiden phantoms for my bindings this year but I'm having the dillema of which size to get. The sizing chart on EVO.com says the mediums go from 7.5-10.5 US and the larges go 11-14 US. In my old bindings, they listed as large for 10+ US and they were pretty big for my size 11 K2 Raider boot. Should I size down for the mediums or go with the size chart and get the larges?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

It's always hard to say when you're on the border. The Raiders aren't the slimmest profiled boot so you're likely better in the larger size, but I would email Raiden to see what they say.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

you won't fit in the Mediums


----------



## suicidelemming (Nov 7, 2010)

Nivek said:


> It's always hard to say when you're on the border. The Raiders aren't the slimmest profiled boot so you're likely better in the larger size, but I would email Raiden to see what they say.


Good call, now I just need for them to respond.



legallyillegal said:


> you won't fit in the Mediums


I'm assuming this is coming from personal experience?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

suicidelemming said:


> I'm most likely going to pick up some of the 2012 raiden phantoms for my bindings this year but I'm having the dillema of which size to get. The sizing chart on EVO.com says the mediums go from 7.5-10.5 US and the larges go 11-14 US. In my old bindings, they listed as large for 10+ US and they were pretty big for my size 11 K2 Raider boot. Should I size down for the mediums or go with the size chart and get the larges?


Hi Suicide,

You want the Larges for sure. The heelcup slides forward for sizing as you can see toward the back of the picture. Size 11 (depending on the boots) will usually be in a center position on the slide. On the medium bindings the slide would likely (again depending on the boots) be maxed out and would make centering on the deck much harder. Also the range on the Medium tops out at 10.5, but that actually seems a bit larger than the boot size we can comfortably get in there and the Large will easily go smaller than 11.


----------



## suicidelemming (Nov 7, 2010)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Suicide,
> 
> You want the Larges for sure. The heelcup slides forward for sizing as you can see toward the back of the picture. Size 11 (depending on the boots) will usually be in a center position on the slide. On the medium bindings the slide would likely (again depending on the boots) be maxed out and would make centering on the deck much harder. Also the range on the Medium tops out at 10.5, but that actually seems a bit larger than the boot size we can comfortably get in there and the Large will easily go smaller than 11.


Awesome! Great detailed response there. I didn't even know the heelcup had adjustments by boot size.
Also, Nitro e-mailed me back saying go with larges so I'm going with larges. Thanks for the advice everyone!


----------



## imposter (Nov 15, 2011)

I just got this years Phantoms size L. My Nitro Team TLS size 10.5US boots seem a little bit small for these bindings. They hold my boots secure and everything but when I slide the heelcup all the way in Im getting a little bit more heel overhang than toe. Will this be a problem? They came with the Raiden mini disc which cant be adjusted towards the edges of the board. Are there different kind of disks available for this binding?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

the bullshit with raiden is that their Medium is more of a Small/Medium than what you would expect given the actual size of their Large


----------



## imposter (Nov 15, 2011)

So you think its possible that the medium would be too tight? What about this minidisc? Does Raiden have a different disc which can be shifted towards the toes a little? still waiting for them to answer my email...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i buy stuff from other people when i dont get email responses, or if i get one that is automated, or sounds like its from a 3rd grader.

i may not capitalize my wordz n shit, but i'm not selling goods on the interwebz either.

seriously we've had email for how long?

wired is such a legit poster here that i would go with the bindings just because he is awesome... i mean i dont expect burton to write to you about their bindings, but they sell themselves.

i'm sure some people would defend these companies, but raiden is overshadowed by at least what...a half dozen binding companies...or more....how many emails can they possibly get that they can't respond to.

some shit really gets me going, and its just me and my rant but yea...


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

imposter said:


> I just got this years Phantoms size L. My Nitro Team TLS size 10.5US boots seem a little bit small for these bindings. They hold my boots secure and everything but when I slide the heelcup all the way in Im getting a little bit more heel overhang than toe. Will this be a problem? They came with the Raiden mini disc which cant be adjusted towards the edges of the board. Are there different kind of disks available for this binding?


Could you post a picture of your board from beneath the base? That will help us get an idea of how far off you are. 
Thanks.


----------



## imposter (Nov 15, 2011)

im sure my heel wont drag, but im wondering will i feel the difference with heelside and toeside turns... I cant post pictures right now, but the toes are about 0.8 out and the heel about 1.2 inches, so about a 1/2 inch difference.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

imposter said:


> im sure my heel wont drag, but im wondering will i feel the difference with heelside and toeside turns... I cant post pictures right now, but the toes are about 0.8 out and the heel about 1.2 inches, so about a 1/2 inch difference.


Hi,

While equal is the ideal, .4 inch is very workable. Please post up pics when you have a chance.


----------



## imposter (Nov 15, 2011)

I will. thanx for your help!


----------



## imposter (Nov 15, 2011)

Here are the pics, I couldn't post them sooner...


----------



## imposter (Nov 15, 2011)

bumpbumpbump


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

imposter said:


> bumpbumpbump


That is looking solid. Your front binding (pic #3) looks perfect and the back is certainly right in there. Happy riding!


----------



## imposter (Nov 15, 2011)

that was quick  Thanx for your help Wired!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

imposter said:


> that was quick  Thanx for your help Wired!


Quick, 7 days later  Not sure how I missed your earlier post, but...stoked to help. Enjoy those bindings!


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Wired,

I wear a size 10 K2 Darko boot. Should I also shoot for the larges?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

losib3257 said:


> Hi Wired,
> 
> I wear a size 10 K2 Darko boot. Should I also shoot for the larges?


Hi Losib,

Unfortunately, We do not have any Darko's to test with. Possibly anther user can advise on that combo.


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

Old thread. Just adding to the knowledge base. Just received the Large Juiced(11/12?), moved the heel all the way in, and the toe strap to the "back" position. Works fine with 08/09 ThirtyTwo TmTwo(sz 10) and 09/10 Rome Libertine(sz 9.5). Both are men's.


----------

